

Unicode 6.1 released complete with emoji characters and a pile of poo - jacobr
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/unicode-6-1-released-complete-with-emoji-characters-and-a-pile-of-poo-2012022/

======
ck2
Just to add something useful to this (pile of poo)

A very handy firefox extension:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/character-
ide...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/character-identifier/)

Highlight the characters you are confused about and right click and get the
code points/description for them.

~~~
derleth
In addition, if you want to know which font a glyph is coming from, this
extension adds "Show Fonts in Selection" to the context menu, in addition to
letting you list every font used on the page and where they come from:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fontinfo/>

------
sambeau
Panic have already bought a poop domain name:

<http://💩.la/>

read about it here:

[http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/07/the-worlds-first-emoji-
dom...](http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/07/the-worlds-first-emoji-domain/)

------
lautis
Emoji code points (including the pile of poo) have actually been in Unicode
since 6.0, but now they've added colored "emoji style" variants for the
characters. Previously the standard only defined black and white "text style"
glyphs.

------
joejohnson
Pile of Poo was actually included in Unicode 6.0

------
wiradikusuma
Does Lion support this? (please say Yes)

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Doesn't render in Chrome (likely because they're in a seperate font set), but
OSX does include it.

And for some reason, it's smiling.
<https://skitch.com/constantinexvi/g6pbb/untitled>

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
Translation: "That's a pile of poo. And I mean that in the nicest possible
way."

------
bwarp
That has actually made my day!

------
derleth
The font Symbola already has the PILE OF POO glyph, in addition to a number of
glyphs for ancient scripts.

<http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/>

